# Sophocles THE BEAST 2



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

anyone care to share some more on sofo's game? i especially want to hear about his finish around the basket- does rise up and dunk in traffic often? are you at all impressed at how high he jumps?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I've read he dosn't like Shaq's game, and sees himself more of a Tim Duncan (in terms of fundamentals) He's 6'8...too short to play Center in the NBA..though, that may be his best position.


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

For the last time he is taller than 6'8". People i have spoken to have seen him play on TV and they say he is much taller than that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He sure looks powerful. Thats all I realy have to go on though. He look like he could turn into another Amare, or another Brian Skinner.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GreekStyler</b>!
> For the last time he is taller than 6'8". People i have spoken to have seen him play on TV and they say he is much taller than that.


We'll see. I've seen him listed from 6'8 - 6'11.... We'll know for sure when he goes to the Chicago pre-draft camp. If he's 6'10 280 , he can easily play Center in the League IMO


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Worst case scenario with him is Danny Forton, and that isnt that bad. I want denver to trade for him, i think he will be very very good. How can you say no to the BIG GYRO??


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Put it this way, he aint no Danny Fortson!..lol. Probably will end up being closer to a stronger version of Elton Brand. I can't believe Sweetney is ahead of him on many mock drafts..pffft. Sofokles would monster Sweeney.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Where will he play in the 'L' ? Can he play the 5?


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep i think he can play the '5' in the league. Put it this way, he is definetely strong enough to play center in the league. Don't know if he can be a top 5 shotblocker though. For some reason he doesn't block many shots.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

sophcles is over eager when it comes to defense, mainly because he is so passionate about it. His timing is wayyyy off because he plays toooo agressive defense. once he learns to slow down he will be a better shot blocker and foul less.

The only thing im concerned about is his athletic ability. I mean the guy looks like a tank. But is he mobile and what is his vert? I have no idea how high this guy can jump. can someone fill me in on this part?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes he can play at the 5 especially if he goes to a team like New York or Seattle.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

A 34' inch vert...
So he's pretty athletic


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> A 34' inch vert...
> So he's pretty athletic


that's possible if he were a little less massive but i haven't seen ANYTHING to make me believe this kid has a 34" vert. cmon, i don't think bosh's vert is much more than 34. i could be wrong here but i think it's probably close to 30", which is still great for a guy his size. anyone have a link or a better estimation?


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

trust me..
compare his vert to shaq's ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> trust me..
> compare his vert to shaq's ...


huh? that's how you're estimating his vert? dude, if you're just going by an eye approximation, you HAVE to judge by the level of his head to the rim. 

from the above photo i'd estimate his head is at least 2 feet from the rim (his arm is fully extended). assuming he's 6'9 that gives him a min vert of a whopping 15 inches. i know that he can jump a whole lot higher than that but you have to base your assertions on the real world. you can't just make up a number like 34 inches because that's what you're hoping it might be. BTW, i really am hoping for it to be closer to 34 than 30.

anyways, it looks like this kid throws down. can you imagine his dominance in american highschool ball? sofo is just TOO damn strong for his age, it's ridiculous. the team that ends up with him (new york or milwalke...maybe even the heat) is going to get a great prospect.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, and shaq has a very good vert...i'm not sure why you even brought him up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i think sofo shud be alot higher in the draft i wud say 8 or 9 becasue he is such a prospect especially for the eastern teams imagine him goin up against centres like mcculloch


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

having seen him play to many times i wouldn`t say that he can jump in this case black man can`t jump  

maybe because he has more than a few extra pounds 

but he run sthe floor 
in the last game he finished quite a few fastbreaks


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

he can't jump ira????...ur joking mate. I think he CAN jump. Just look at that pic at the beginning of this thread with Sofo dunking on that blokes head!.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> oh, and shaq has a very good vert...i'm not sure why you even brought him up.


Exactly..
hat's why i'm comparing Sofo's vertical leaping to Shaq's ...

Shaq can jump... Sofo can jump a little higher (but is a little smaller)


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GreekStyler</b>!
> he can't jump ira????...ur joking mate. I think he CAN jump. Just look at that pic at the beginning of this thread with Sofo dunking on that blokes head!.


no i`m not.... 

as i said i don`t need a picture i watch him play almost every week ... i guess that the live thing is better than a foto 

when i say he can`t jump i don`t mean he is like muresan !!!
he is somewhat average but there are a lot of centers (not to mention pfs) who jump higher.


----------



## 44 (May 28, 2003)

He sure looks thicker than shaq, and ummmmm maybe more POWERFUL. He looks like he want to put your nose right through your brain, And maybe he will if given chance.
He sure looks scary, ummmmmmm, SCARY !!!!! he looks like a shorter, bulkier eddy curry with a mean streak.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> ...


there you go again making unfounded assertions. how do you know his vert is higher than shaq's?


----------



## pistons=darko (May 28, 2003)

truthfully i dont even really care how high the kid can jump... HES A BEAST. plus Big Ben is only 6' 9 and hes one of the most dominate defensive players. From the pictures he looks like hes muscular which means he prlly can jump not like hes fat


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

well ... to be honest ... he is a little fat  and caused him quite a few problems with his feet .. nothing serious though


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

This is one of THE coolest pictures of someone dunking on someone else. NASTY!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone know where he is playing this year and how he's doing?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Anyone know where he is playing this year and how he's doing?


I heard that he is playing in some italian team and isn't impressing people. There was a thread in the clippers' forum updated by an italian dude who goes to sopho's games.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw him playing in last junior championship and in Italian League-nothing impressive. Poor skills, but guy has big size, I doubt if he makes way to NBA.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I would definetely take a chance on Sophocles, he could turn out great. That size is impressive at his age!


----------



## GATR4LYFE (Jan 25, 2004)

he is very close to mold of an eddy curry, maybe even an erick dampier,i dont know about his game too much, but size like that can not go unnoticed, he will be brought in somewhere and get his chance at the 5 spot.


----------

